# Titel verändern



## Perforator (30. August 2002)

hoi,
hab ein Problem mit meinem Titel.
undzwar...
Ich hab einen Domain bei Strato (Visitenkarte A). Diese hab ich halt auf meinen FTP-Pfad umgeleitet.
Und anscheinend bekomm ich von Strato so eine "Überseite" zugewiesen die ich aber nicht verändern kann. Das Problem ist, dass jetzt in dieser Datei von Strato der Domainname anscheinend Standard mäßig gemacht wird (also in dem Fall ist der Titel "http://www.gsg-team.de").
Aber seht selber: www.gsg-team.de 
Der eigentliche Titel den ich haben will steht aber in der Datei auf die ich Umleite.
Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich das irgendwie umgehen kann, also meinen Titel verwenden kann.

plz Help


----------



## Quentin (30. August 2002)

probiers mit

<script>
parent.title="DEIN LUSTIGER TITEL";
// document.title würde auch gehen
</script>

in den head bereich

gruß
q


----------



## Perforator (31. August 2002)

*hm...*

nö geht nicht!

er gibt ne Internet Explorer Fehler aus mit "Erlaubnis verweigert".

gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (31. August 2002)

mit js kann man nur den titel des AKTUELLEN dokuments verändern nicht den von zb. anderen frames
und da es sich um eine frame umleitung handelt musst du wohl aus dem aktuellen frame der den richtigen titel enthalten soll eine funktion im anderen frame aufrufen die dann den titel für das dokument ändert
wenn du natürlich keine einfluss auf das frameset dokument hast....


----------



## Perforator (31. August 2002)

des spielt ja jetzt im moment gar keine Rolle!
Ich woll blos meinen Title verändern! (egal wie!)
blos wie oben genannt geht es eben nicht

ich will blos wissen ob es ne möglichkeit gibt das es geht!

Ausserdem hab ich keine Frames


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (31. August 2002)

dass die eigentlich seite keine frame hat is mir klar aber ich denke dass strato zur weiterleitung ein frameset(passiv) benutzt


----------



## sam (31. August 2002)

...wie wärs mit nem framekiller?
dann ändert sich zwar wahrscheinlich die adressleiste, aber du kannst alles ändern was du willst...


----------



## Perforator (1. September 2002)

*n1*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalso,

habs jetzt geschafft,
er lädt zwar die seite 2x aber des is ja egal

per Framekiller ist dies möglich mit folgendem script im body:


```
<body onload="if (top!=self) { top.location=self.location; }">
```

und schon funkts  

thx nochmal für den TIPP


----------

